# Happy Birthday RipJack!



## SENC (Nov 23, 2014)

And happy -day, too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy birthday!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy birthday sir. I hope you have a great one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy birthday !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy birthday! !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2014)

happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy birthday Marc. I hope your day is a good one, we are all glad that you where born.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks fellas...at 10:55 am I was born. 

The wife n I are goin to Woodcraft to pick up my birthday present!
The rikon 70-100 lathe!!!

WOOOOOOO

dark side here I come!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm your tool man huckleberry, lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Soon my friend.....soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy birthday Marc! I was just talking with my Mom on her birthday recently, her bit of wisdom was, when your young, birthdays are a big deal, then when your older, not so much, they just remind you your another year older, then when you get real old (my mom turned 84) you celebrate again cause you made it another year

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Marc! Look forward to hearing how you like your present!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Marc! Stay away from the Dark Side, resist the pull of turning!!!!!!!!

(But let us know how you like the lathe)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Marc! Have a GREAT DAY!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Nov 23, 2014)

happy Birthday Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy birthday Marc! One of the few times I didn't check birthdays in the a.m. thanks @SENC for catching it! Sounds like you're going to have an awesome one thanks to Michele.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2014)

Marc have y'all already gone to WC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy lathe day,,,, I mean Birthday.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2014)

Fitting, the birth of a new turner on your birthday. Welcome to real woodworking (and mulch making).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2014)

Have a wonderful woodturning day! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Marc - You probably won't read this until tomorrow because you are obsessed with your lathe right now  But hope you have a great one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2014)

SENC said:


> Fitting, the birth of a new turner on your birthday. Welcome to real woodworking (and mulch making).



Now you have joined the ranks of the pro chip makers- Might as well buy a pellett stove and a pellet maker............................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Omg....I love this thing!!!

I have cleaning out a spot in my shop all afternoon. I need some tooling first before I can really work on it. I have a 3 piece set Michele bought...but...I can tell I'm going to have to return em and get some quality ones.

I'll check in later....gotta split my time with my awesome wife....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> .gotta split my time with my awesome wife....



Wise decision!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2014)

Changes your outlook, doesn't it? It will be hard to look at square wood without thinking what it would look like round from now one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

Fight the good fight Marc! Stay strong, flat workers unite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Well....I have been saving up wood just to put em on it....

So far I like it. But as it goes on I'm sure I'll really love it. I want to make a few more just playing around with it...
I need to get a 3 or 4 jaw chuck. And some pen mandrels. And some of Gregs tools. And some thickness calipers. And some of this. And some of that....and...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2014)

Tony said:


> Fight the good fight Marc! Stay strong, flat workers unite!


If God had wanted wood flat and straight he'd have made trees that way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

SENC said:


> If God had wanted wood flat and straight he'd have made trees that way.



Mike, I've gotta admit, that's funny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

Before I really upset anybody, I had a lathe until it died about 3 weeks ago. I will replace it, and seeing everybody's beautiful work here has really inspired me to do more than just jack around with the next one I get. I keep looking at Gregs tools saying, "SOON....".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

Tony said:


> Mike, I've gotta admit, that's funny!


Sorry Henry, had a brain fart there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ha....my mom calls me by my brothers names sometimes.....
"Todd, Jimmy, Marc, who ever you are get over here."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Marc!!! Good luck on your new lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

Tony said:


> Fight the good fight Marc! Stay strong, flat workers unite!



Better to be bi than just a one-trick pony. Bi-woodworkers unite!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

Tony said:


> Mike, I've gotta admit, that's funny!



It's even funnier how you spell 'Henry'.


----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's even funnier how you spell 'Henry'.


It seems to be a Tony-thing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2014)

First turning!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2014)

Woohoo! And off we go!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2014)

He's hooked! We got him. LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's even funnier how you spell 'Henry'.



Sorry Kevin, I reverted to my native tongue. On my home planet, "Mike" is the way we address the person you call "Henry".

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

I knew you were a fellow Galactic Hitchhiker!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks like I'm a little late to the party! Pretty common with me...

Happy (belated) Birthday, Marc! Nice score on the lathe! (And your first turning looks great - much much better than the first thing I ever turned.)


----------

